# My P Car



## Machisono (May 9, 2016)

View attachment 3150


1968 912  :d


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2016)

Pretty cool. You build it?


----------



## Machisono (May 9, 2016)

Aloha Chris,

yes pretty cool. No I did not build it. I tweak it when required. But it runs well


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2016)

Sure is pretty. How does it drive?


----------



## havasu (May 10, 2016)

I bet it drives like a striped ape! I love those cars. 

I had a 928 S4 once. Had it until I needed tires replaced ($1800) an oil change ($750) and a dual turbo belt replacement ($2200). Yeah, I sold it quick!


----------

